# Help with a stuck table saw blade



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

I recently bought a Woodworker II blade and it is stuck on the arbor. I need to swap it for a dado but it won't even budge. I don't want to warp or ruin it taking the blade off. Any suggestions? 

I have emailed Forrest about a month ago but did not get any help from them.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

You can call Forrest toll free @ 800 733 7111.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dave,
I agree with Al that you should call Forrest. In the meantime you could try heating the blade with a hair dryer and when it's as hot as you can get it, press an ice cube or two against the end of the arbor without touching the blade. Then with sturdy gloves see if you can free the blade.
Regis


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it on the arbor askew? Sometimes this will bind it up when trying to remove due to the close fit. If not I would call Forrest as suggested.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Or.........you could use this as an excuse to buy a new saw. The suggestions given should do the trick. Make sure it isn't askew as was pointed out by jlord.


----------

